# Driving equipment on the road in ma.



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

This has probably been asked before . For example if you have say Volvo L90 and want to plow roads with it , what kind of plate in ma do you get for it? Do you register it for 30k lbs? Does it go thru an inspection like a truck or is it different?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I would think that the same ******* laws that pertain to my state of New Yawk apply to MA.Been roading iron for 39 years,never had an issue,not saying it's legal,but talking to some cop friends of mine[some who moonlite operate] say it's really not in their ''radar'' to pull a backhoe or loader over.A friend of mine drove home an old Cat 988 from an auction taking up a lane and a half brushing up the roof of the ROPS under traffic lights,passed a cop who's jaw hit his steering wheel,never turned around.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm assuming If you're using it for plowing throw a slow vehicle sign on it and some strobes you'd be good.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Im in NH, we have a 43hp Kubota we drive from site to site when needed. We were issued a commercial equipment plate, no state inspections needed, however we make sure everything works etc, we have full insurance on it as well. Maybe as your town hall or others? Good luck, ou have a nice rig


----------



## JemPlowing (Aug 8, 2013)

we run hyndia 750 + cat 930 and backhoes in mass no plates just incurnce never been stopped yet they no we are out there working in the belly of the beast


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

We always registered our machines we run commercial plates and r registered for the weight of the machine. We also have our NH skidsteer registered we run SR plates on that


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

lawnboy2121;1691474 said:


> We always registered our machines we run commercial plates and r registered for the weight of the machine. We also have our NH skidsteer registered we run SR plates on that


so you have to do a regular truck type inspection or does the state waive that for equipment? so if your running a 30K lb loader it cost you $600 plus what does your insurance carrier charge for a loader?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

It costs what ever the weight of the machine is if it's 30000 u pay for a 30000 Gvw then u insure it and u r all set u need a title for the machine to register it


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Supposed to have cdl if its over 26k gvwr


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

cat320;1691231 said:


> This has probably been asked before . For example if you have say Volvo L90 and want to plow roads with it , what kind of plate in ma do you get for it? Do you register it for 30k lbs? Does it go thru an inspection like a truck or is it different?


Owner contractor plates


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't go 2 miles up the road without passing a tractor or Amish buggy of some type here in PA. Far as I know, no fancy plates or insurance required. Just a little orange triangle. I run my little Kubota all over the place, never had any issues.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Santry426;1692435 said:


> Supposed to have cdl if its over 26k gvwr


And what is the GVWR of a L90?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

An L90 is 30k plus lb machine . But aside from that I didn't know if machines had different plates and do they have to get an inspection sticker like a truck or they exempt?


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

they need plates and a inspection


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

here in New Jersey we use Contractor equipment in-transit plates, with proof of certificate of liability insurance, and an escort if it is over 8 foot wide.. 
transit tags cost $135 for 5 sets of plates per year.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

If it's over 8'6" u have to get an over width permit


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think u need a certain number of machines in order to get an owner operator set of plates in ma. And with those plates r good for is going from site to site u cannot do any work like plowing city streets with those plates


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

All machines running owner operator plates need to have a sticker on them to go with the plates showing taxes were payed on that machine also I think


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

Here in CT I run 4 L 90s and 2 L 70s and a L 20 they all have a special equipment plates no inspections just insurance . That's what I have to do to plow roads here.


----------

